# Chocolate pralines



## Ari09

Hi everybody,
I need to translate the name of a food product into Dutch. The product in question is "Chocolate pralines filled with rum flavoured cream, Limoncello liqueur flavoured cream, Sambuca liqueur flavoured cream, whisky flavoured cream" (it's a chocolate box with different types of pralines).
My suggestion would be:

"Pralines van chocolade, gevuld met crème met rum, Limoncello, Sambuca, whisky smaak" 

Could it sound right and clear to Dutch consumers?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## triptonizer

cream = room

"rum etc. smaak" needs to be written with hyphen: "rum-, ... en whisky-smaak"

What about: chocolade-pralines met roomvulling, op smaak gebracht met rum .... en whisky?

I'm drooling already.


----------



## Sjonger

In Holland pralines are usually called 'bonbons'.


----------



## bibibiben

Just do away with the hyphens as well: rumsmaak, whiskysmaak etc. Or keep it even simpler: chocoladebonbons met roomvulling in de smaken rum, Limoncello, Sambuca en whisky.


----------



## dutchneil13

Ari09 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I need to translate the name of a food product into Dutch. The product in question is "Chocolate pralines filled with rum flavoured cream, Limoncello liqueur flavoured cream, Sambuca liqueur flavoured cream, whisky flavoured cream" (it's a chocolate box with different types of pralines).
> My suggestion would be:
> 
> "Pralines van chocolade, gevuld met crème met rum, Limoncello, Sambuca, whisky smaak"
> 
> Could it sound right and clear to Dutch consumers?
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Ciao Ari09,

I think below reply of bibibiben is excellent if you are targeting the Dutch (Netherlands) market. If you are also targeting the Belgian Dutch speaking market I would go with chocolade_pralines _instead of chocolade_bonbons_ (Netherlands Dutch speakers would recognize both, while Belgian Dutch speakers would prefer pralines).  Good luck!


bibibiben said:


> Just do away with the hyphens as well:  rumsmaak, whiskysmaak etc. Or keep it even simpler: chocoladebonbons met  roomvulling in de smaken rum, Limoncello, Sambuca en whisky.


----------



## NewtonCircus

dutchneil13 said:


> If you are also targeting the Belgian Dutch speaking market I would go with chocolade_pralines _instead of chocolade_bonbons_ (Netherlands Dutch speakers would recognize both, while Belgian Dutch speakers would prefer pralines). Good luck!


In Belgium _bonbon_ has more or less the same meaning as in French, a (wrapped) candy in general, although the word _snoepje _is more common. 

Like this: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napoleon_(snoepje)

Groetjes Herman


----------

